# Marimo and Betta



## Apeliotus (Feb 28, 2016)

So my girlfriend wants us to get a marimo for our fish tank. Right now we got a 10 gallon just for our little Moondrop (Halfmoon Betta) and I want some opinions. I am afraid of getting allege build up because my roommate threatened to flush Moondrop down the toilet if we didn't 'keep the tank clean' because I let my old tank get kinda polluted when I was working too much and had no one to help me clean it. 

Do Marimo cause much faster allege build up? How are they with betta and what are the benefits? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Marimo grow very slowly so they don't necessarily eat nutrients especially fast. Stem plants are the ones usually suggested for when you want plants to eat up nutrients in the tank. 

But they're cute and hardy, so it also isn't a detriment to the tank. 

Just remember to rinse and squeeze them periodically. They suck stuff up like a sponge and can get pretty grody in the middle.

My bettas tend to prefer wide-leaved plants, but some people have bettas that interact with marimo balls.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Marimo balls aren't the kind of algae that get on the sides of tanks so no worries there. My betta ignores the marimo balls in his tank. But I got them for my shrimp and had an extra one I put in his tank


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Marimo is a specialized form of slow growing hair algae. having it in the tank won't cause other aglaes to row in the tank (unless the marimo as infested with invasive algaes). Marimo grows about 5mm a year, it grows so slow you could have a tank FULL of them (no swim room for the betta) and it would not make a noticeable dent in nitrates from the fish. My husband's tank is actually mostly marimo BUT I have floating riccia on the surface which reduces light in the tank (marimo are very low light plants) and acts as my nitrate absorber since it grows fast. Since its a 5g tank with only the 1 betta the riccia keeps nitrates in check, the mairmo is just there for looks.


----------



## Apeliotus (Feb 28, 2016)

okay, we might get a Marimo, I just have never messed with using real plants in any tank before, but I am curious (and nervous) to look into it.

I am so torn between going for a natural/oriental style tank or revamping the more modern looking tank I use to have... xD;

Maybe I just need to go natural with my current tank and just make a glo-tank with other fish.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

The moss balls help your water stay fresh. Fish like to peck tank debris off of them. If they grow too big you can pull a piece off, roll it into a ball and start a new small one. They are cool and really not in my view like having an aquarium plant. Easy to care for and easy to remove. Just be sure you get the individually packaged ones, not one that has been in an established aquarium prior to purchase. No koodie transfers! The instructions usually say to rinse them before putting into your tank but if you do rinse use some of your tank water not tap water.

Moss balls are also for sale in cups right next to the Betta's in most fish stores.

I use Easy Life Fluid Filter Medium in my tank and that product is minerals and it makes my moss balls grow very quickly so I believe it depends on what you use to maintain your tank on how fast your moss ball grows.

Have fun!


----------

